# Trade Ruger M77 7mm



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

I am looking to trade my Ruger M77 7mm Mag, with BSA 4x16 scope, has a wood stock. Very accurate rifle. Looking to trade for another 7mm with a synthetic stock of equal value. Getting too old to haul that heavy gun around all day long.


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Any pics?


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

I will try and post pictures tonight after work


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

Sold/traded


----------

